# Catfish the size of volkswagons?



## Raines

Just wondering how many different times you all have heard the, underwater welder seen this monster catfish at the bottom of the river now he is too scared to go back down there story,and all it's variations? After about the tenth time it's hard not to just laugh right in their faces


----------



## H2O Mellon

This one time a car drove off the bring connecting Cincinnati & Covington and well the divers went down and said they saw catfish...................... Yeap tons of diff variations.


----------



## RiverRat

Yea thats a funny one...ive heard those stories since i was a kid......truth be known there used to be...and possibly still today Flatheads and Blues in the 3 largest rivers in the USA that still push the 200 -250 lb. mark...but with pollution and dams they might be very far and few between.

Before all the dams and pollution catfish did grow very large here...but still the largest cat fish species are in South America & Asia hands down.

Sure wish we had Wels catfish like they do in Spain.....man!!


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon

Could imagine sitting in your boat anchored & latch into a Wels. I dont think the boat would be anchored any more! My dad swares up & down that on Lake Logan many, many years ago he got into either a Flathead or a Muskie * it pulled him, my mom & a 10ft jon boat, now he says they werent pulled far. Thats one that I'd still have to see to beleive.


----------



## Smallie Gene

I've heard the catfish as big as volkswagons story a bunch growing up near the Ohio River. You guys see that 646 pound catfish that was just caught in Thailand???? I wonder how old that bastage was?


----------



## Fishinfreak

I remember the good old days. When we painted volkswagons to look like cats and throw them off of the bridges and dams on the rivers.


----------



## catfish_hunter

haha....Yeah Ive heard that about at least 100 different times....Ive heard it about Atwood Dam...Clendenning...Ohio River...Etc Etc...The one about Atwood I heard that the fish were bigger than the divers....Its hard to tell...Heck I dunno...I suppose that there are maybe fish in there bigger than the divers but Ive never seen one....


----------



## bkr43050

Bigger than the divers? Maybe.

The size of Volkswagens? No way.


----------



## misfit

yessir there are.


> Bigger than the divers? Maybe.


 but they're small divers


----------



## bkr43050

I don't know how big the flatties can get. I could more easily believe this if it were down on the Ohio or where the blue cats roam.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Hey Mellon - 

you ought to believe your old man as I have had that experience myself. I have a 14' glass tri-hull and I have been pulled for a ride by more than one catfish! Now let me clarify I had pulled up my 20 lb anchor every time - they weren't dragging the boat and anchor. I have had to pull up anchor 3-4 times when I was losing too much line to a good fish (light tackle) and chase after him with the troller!LOL


----------



## LGH

I have a friend that flies helocopters for the columbus police departmet and he swears that he has spotlighted catfish that are larger than a man on a lot of nights in the scioto river.


----------



## eagleclaw

my step- dad told me there's a catfish in the ohio river the size of a telephone pole
he read in a newspaper years ago


----------



## zap

I've heard that one about the Charles Mill spillway.....


----------



## mrfishohio

Heard of a flathead hooked by a bass guy who drug him all over, from the lock wall to the KY bank & back again, twice. He was being carefull to not break the line(17#?). Got it up, barely got the head in the net, it shook & broke the handle & swam off. This was below Meldahl dam in the Ohio River years ago & drew a crowd of others in boats who witnessed it. They said it was almost black & was the size of a railroad tie, surely a new state record had it not got away. On hindsite they said they should've run it to shallow water & hand lipped it with a net & a few others.....


----------



## katfish

> I have a friend that flies helocopters for the columbus police departmet and he swears that he has spotlighted catfish that are larger than a man on a lot of nights in the scioto river.


LGH
Tell your friend that there is another name for emergency landings of aircraft in water.

{crash}

Ya got to watch out cause helocopter pilots are almost as good of liars as Dam divers  










I won't tell you a false weight on my catfish if you will quit telling stories about helocopters and dam divers.


----------



## rockbass

Nice pic Robby!


----------



## Cat Meister

The water magnifies the size. If a cat is 48" long, it will look 72 inches long while in the water.


----------

